# Sup!



## phatsmurph (25/6/14)

Hi ECSA!

New to the forum but been a vaper for a year now (exactly one year and one week).

Here's a bit of a bio on my journey:

I moved some years ago to Australia, when I was down in SA in 2010 my brother showed me his ego battery/carto tank set up. It knocked me solidly, he was vaping Liqua menthol in 18mg, and told me "the only way to vape is a straigh lung hit!!" (far from true!) so I decided e-cigs weren't for me.

Fast forward to May 2013, I finally decided it was time to kick the stinkies to the curb. I called my bro and he told me to look into Joytech Ego. So, off I went, in all my naiveté, found an online retailer and bought my first e-cig. A Joytech Ego-t tank system! 

Now in Australia, nicotine is a classed as a schedule 7 poison, and therefore illegal to sell in the country.
Enter MT Baker Vapor (THUG JUICE FTW!!) and another 3-4 weeks till I had some proper eliquid.

In that time I decided to go out and do some research (yes I bough my first kit before doing proper research) and found the aussievapers.com forum. There i learnt about cartomisers, carto tanks, clearomisers etc. Now my real journey had begun. In the first 6 months I quickly moved from the ego-t tank system to ego batteries and carto tanks, to EVODs and a protank. then I bought an SVD, followed by an igo-L, some RSSTs then a fasttech clone Magneto and a couple of Kayfun 3.1s.

I moved back to SA in Jan this year, went to go visit my brother, and there he is still puffing away on his ego pass-through/Vivi Nova tank. I hand him my mod/igo-L to try and, well, since then I get a call from him on almost a daily basis cursing me for the amount of money he's spending on his new found hobby.

We're both currently rocking neme/kayfun set-ups, and I've just come back today from Vape King with a new black Chana Mod. In these last 6 months my bro has also cut down from 18mg to 6mg, he's widend his flavour palate to include a wide variety of flavours

This is no longer about nicotine replacement for us, it's a full blown hobby/obsession.

Thanks for reading the wall of text, hopefully we get to meet in person at the next Vape Meet!

-phatsmurph

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

hi @phatsmurph and welcome to the forum!!!

awesome journey bro


----------



## shabbar (25/6/14)

hi and weclome to the forum

when the bug bites , it bites HARD !!!

hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/6/14)

A very warm welcome to you @phatsmurph


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Welcome to the forum @phatsmurph

Enjoy


----------



## ET (25/6/14)

welcome dude


----------



## bones (25/6/14)

Welcome bud.

Moving to Australia was probably worse for your health than smoking


----------



## phatsmurph (26/6/14)

Haha, thanks all still finding my bearings on the forum.


----------

